# Identify a couple lathes?



## Drhender (Jan 28, 2019)

Does anyone recognize these lathes?  And if so, any advise on whether or not they might be worth reworking them for a starter lathe?

https://www.ncstatesurplus.com/NCSt...ails/4869614/Metal-Lathe-Item-5-Whiteville-NC

https://www.ncstatesurplus.com/NCSt...ails/4870018/Metal-Lathe-Item-6-Whiteville-NC

Thanks,
David


----------



## benmychree (Jan 28, 2019)

the first one is a Regal Leblond, probably from the 1940s or '50s


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 29, 2019)

Can't understand why anyone with a conscience would store these lathes outdoors .  At one time that Regal was a sweet lathe .


----------



## ezduzit (Jan 29, 2019)

That is some serious bottom feeding there.


----------



## john.k (Jan 29, 2019)

I dont see outdoors...........the first appears to be the WW2 Le Blond Regal 13x24.........great machine.....but what is the second?........raising blocks ,seems more modern .


----------



## Drhender (Jan 30, 2019)

I got more detail... the first one is a LeBlond, no data plate, probably 1950’s, 16”ish swing x 51” long. 220volt three phase.  

The second is a “Standard Modern Tool Company” Ontario, Canada. 26”x30”, series 4000, model no. 41570, serial 8133.  1975.

Both are bigger than I have room for, although, I’d love to have the Leblond.


----------



## Drhender (Jan 30, 2019)

BTW, I was told they were both taken out of service and moved to outdoor (but covered) storage about a year ago. Apparently the NC Forest agency “thinks they are death machines.”


----------



## Janderso (Jan 30, 2019)

Someone should get the death sentence for allowing the LeBlond to rust like that, grrr.
I can't stand mechanical neglect. Or animal abuse,


----------



## WCraig (Jan 30, 2019)

Drhender said:


> The second is a “Standard Modern Tool Company” Ontario, Canada. 26”x30”, series 4000, model no. 41570, serial 8133. 1975.



Standard Modern are still in production and proclaim that they are designed and made in North America.  Following is a link to their current 26" manual lathe:

http://www.standard-modern.com/2600.html

Craig


----------



## Drhender (Jan 30, 2019)

Any idea how much that LeBlond weighs?  It's bigger than I have room for, but I think it would be a fun restoration project.  And when I'm done, I could sell it if I still don't feel it fits my space.


----------



## jwmay (Jan 30, 2019)

We have a standard modern at work. Everyone who uses it says it’s a good machine. And more than one have told me they wish they had it at home.


----------



## Sblack (Feb 27, 2019)

Standard Modern were in high school shops in Canada in the 60s and 70s. They are a good lathe. But I don't think a good lathe can stand being outside for very long. Sad.


----------

